# Detailing an Alfa 147 GTA



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Chaps,

today afternoon a good friend of mine gave me his nice 2003 Alfa 147 GTA for a complete Enhancing Detail.
This car is a Daily Driver and unfortunately no Garage Queen !
The Paintjob is GTA exclusive and a mixture between Grey and Black Metallic with a slightly golden Touch

*Model: Alfa Romeo 147 GTA 3.2 V6

Build Date: 2003

Mileage: 100500km

Color: Nero Metallico DuPont 484 A

General Condition of the Car:*

The Condition of the Car was as u would expect it from a car this Age and Mileage. This car is driven every Winter and has no Garage to park in.
I polished the car last summer, but since that the car has been to the car wash several times :devil:

Used Stuff:

-Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner 
-Surf City Garage Pacific Blue Wash and Wax
-Menzerna 2000 and 4000
-Dodo Lime Prime Lite
-Dodo Supernatural
-Fk 1000 for the Rims
-Meguairs Endurance for the Tyres
-Vinylex for all Rubbers and plastic Surfaces

Tools:

- Festool Rap 150
- Lake Country Orange and White / Rot Weiss Spotpads White
- Cobra Shamrock
- Meguiars Applicator Pads
- No Name masking tape
- 2 Buckets with Grit Guard
- Orange Babys Drying Towerl + Meguairs Water Magnet
- EZ Daytona Rim Brush 
- Meguairs Microfiber Washmitt
- Steam Cleaner

*Here we go, before washing stage Pics:*

















Tasty Birddroppings and Cat dirt...








That Exhaust rusty and nasty








The neighborhood Cat usually takes a sleep on the rooftop








Rims not to bad








....

The Car was washed 1 time with Megs APC and after a useless claying (no adhessions) a second time with Pacific Blue Wash and Wax.
The Rims have been cleaned with a strong water - Shampoo solution and the Daytona Wheel Brush.










































Car was the dryed using Orange Babies Trying Towel and Megs Watermagnet for Rims and door foldings.

So lets hit the road to get a dry car home because it lightly started to rain.

Very little to mask on that Alfa









So lets have a look at the defects:








Driverside defects








Nice scratches probably made removing Ice in the Winter...








Some RIDS all over the car were present too
















B-Pillar really f***ed up

Here is a really ****ty 50/50








But wait this one is better. 
U can clearly see some Holograms on the pillar. They have been removed with Menz 4000 afterwards after making them with Menz 2000:buffer:









The Alfa had really soft paint so for most of the Panels an Orange Lake County Pad + Menzerna 3000 was used.
This car had been resprayed several times so almost each Panel was different.
From soft as butter to rock hard Audi-like every paint hardness was present.
An orange Lake County Pad and Menzerna 2000 in 2-3 Passes were enough for most of the Scratches and RDS.
I didnt had to much time today so i had to stay at 90% Defect correction.
The owner was also fine with that. In winter he probably drives the car through the car wash again.

After Polishing:









Car completely done and primed with Lime Prime before Waxing

























Afterwards 1 coat of Dodo Supernatural was applied and after approx. 20 mins removed.

When i was finished waxing the car the sun came out partially so i could make some nice Finishing Pics

Here they are:


























































And 3 more showing some more details and nice flakes...


























I hope u enjoyed reading my little post.
Time needed 5 hours.

Cheers

Matthias


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work mate, looks miles better.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Always liked the GTAs, looks even better with those rims. Very nice turnaround mate!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely lovely lovely :argie:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice although i would probably like some engine shots


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks absolutely stunning! Shame you didn't get any pics of the beauty's heart :argie:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Gorgeous motor! wheels are a wise addition too:thumb:


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> That looks absolutely stunning! Shame you didn't get any pics of the beauty's heart :argie:


Oh i have but u surely wouldnt like them.

No Engine Detail included this time

Cheers


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Crazy mate

Cheers


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Mint!


----------



## Jehu Knight (May 14, 2010)

These 147 GTA's are amazing. And those wheels take it up a notch, subtle but way different from the usual....


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great work. multi spokes look good and a change from the normal tele dials


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work on a stunning car. :thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

oh my goodness that is absolutely gorgeous !!!!!

I want it !

That is almost up there with an Integrale in my list of all time faves !


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> very nice although i would probably like some engine shots


and whilst your at him how about hearing it ?!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

gorgeous car and good detail. the engine in those is pure p0rn! I need to own one eventually


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

Thx for all nice comments.
It is indeed a dream Car.

Sold my GTA half a year ago, and still miss it !

Cheers


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

Good work!
Since you are from Munich, can you recommend any goog detailing product shops where they sell Meguiears bulk detailer stuff like Hyperwash and APC?

Thanks


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry i can´t. I buy my stuff from the Internet, Cause the professionell products like APC are not to get in Munich.

cheers


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome car bloke!, Looks surperb


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Why oh why were these cars not more popular!

That looks beautiful. Makes the other bland boring euroboxes look just rubbish in comparison.

Awesome work as well.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

:argie: Damns that's on nice car you got there :argie:


Lovely job, top reflection :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great afters!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Finish is amazing..


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

super stuff...definately my favourite 'hot hatch', the OZ's are the finishing touch too:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Stunning colour. Real soft spot for the GTA's.


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Stunning and the wheels really add to the overall look.:driver:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cracking finish on the car, the car stands out on those rims.

Donlt mind me asking, what rim size are they, wheel wise.


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful car and good work


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice motor, had a 156 GTA myself, absolutely terrible fuel economy but good performance, put a smile on your face when you weren't at the petrol station.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 27, 2010)

bum :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

cracking job, id love one of those alfas


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

If I recall correctly, these were nicknamed the "Widow Maker" 250bhp through the front wheels and some particularly spicy on limit handling.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

quattrogmbh said:


> If I recall correctly, these were nicknamed the "Widow Maker" 250bhp through the front wheels and some particularly spicy on limit handling.


Never heard that myself, the 156 GTA is slightly better balanced but they drive well all things considered, understeer quite alot but that's to be expected.


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow!!

That has come out really good.

Very nice car too.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking flake pop matey


----------



## leonroma (Jun 30, 2011)

nice job!

and very beatiful alfa (whit 3.2 V6..i love this motor)


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

top work! and nice finish!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

brilliant work


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job...Gorgeous car..


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks new again  

i hope you told him to stop taking such a nice car through the carwash!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

after shots are stunning, nice work there mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Really looks the business with those wheels and bodykit, great levels of shine, very mint condition through out, very well done buddie.


----------

